# Santa Clau---Iverson's coming to town? [Merged]



## cgcatsfan

*Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Check this out, new unhappy rumblings from AI.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6252024?FSO1&ATT=HMA


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

a trade for iverson = instant atlantic division winners and playoffs...but i think i might be one of the very few that actually wants this team to win right now...


----------



## AmericanGod

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Please don't make this trade. I don't want our team to upgrade this year.


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Why, do we need more lottery picks?? LOL
At least it would cheer us up. Too bad Rivers didn't ask to be traded. We really need someone that is much better at player development.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



AmericanGod said:


> Please don't make this trade. I don't want our team to upgrade this year.




exactly my point...ugh...


----------



## cgcatsfan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



AmericanGod said:


> Please don't make this trade. I don't want our team to upgrade this year.


:whistling: Yeah, because that tanking and "rebuilding for next year" has really paid off for us 
Like this: :wahmbulance: 

On the plus side, if the Celts continue to lose revenue because the fans are fed up, a move WILL be made. 
Whether that be a trade or firing Rivers remains to be seen. Both would work for me.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

I'd love to see Iverson in a Celtic jersey.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

Howdy Celtics fans!

Wondering where Iverson might end up? What chances you guys have of landing him? Check out my article at hoopsworld.com for some answers!

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_19819.shtml

And I'm always up for a little heated debating and criticism. I love being told how wrong I am 

Good luck in the Iverson Sweepstakes!


----------



## Aznboi812

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

I wonder how iverson will share the ball with pierce and wally...but still we got two slashers (pierce, iverson) and a shooter (wally) seems pretty good..I guess


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



P-Dub34 said:


> I'd love to see Iverson in a Celtic jersey.


do u have that pic that someone photoshopped here with AI in a celtics jersey??

i couldnt find it


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

we are officially in the pit of the nba with a 5-13 record...anyone that happy with what ainge has done with this team im sorry i just dont understand you...he NEEDS to get iverson to boston to restore some pride in this franchise and get people excited about basketball again...i dont care who it takes jefferson green whoevever get AI to boston!!!


----------



## blh5387

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> we are officially in the pit of the nba with a 5-13 record...anyone that happy with what ainge has done with this team im sorry i just dont understand you...he NEEDS to get iverson to boston to restore some pride in this franchise and get people excited about basketball again...i dont care who it takes jefferson green whoevever get AI to boston!!!


you know what, i'm starting to agree with you on this one. We are playing some of the worst basketball in the past 10 years of this franchise. We keep getting worse, we keep screwing ourselves over in games, we can't hold games down in the clutch, our D is nonexistent, and worst of all, we can't win at home. I say pull something big and crazy like bringing AI to boston, because we can't get much worse than we are now. Do it, Danny. Because if you don't, we'll be regretting it later. We have to make some sort of a move either way, so why not pull the trigger and bring in a superstar guard?


----------



## blh5387

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

And one more thing, I totally agree that we need to bring celtics basketball excitement back to new england! It's been far too long that the celtics don't even make the front page. It's time to allow a resurgence of excitement to us devoted celtics fans.


----------



## CanteriWalker

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



blh5387 said:


> And one more thing, I totally agree that we need to bring celtics basketball excitement back to new england! It's been far too long that the celtics don't even make the front page. It's time to allow a resurgence of excitement to us devoted celtics fans.


Amen to that.


----------



## LX

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Typical Boston sports fans. If you aren't winning now you panic and act like it's the end of the world. Guess what. Iverson's not going to bring a championship to Boston. It's pathetic that people are so willing to mortgage any hope of a future in guys like Al Jefferson and Gerald Green for a couple years of "excitement" from Iverson and Pierce. 

Basically what you're all is saying that our young players don't deserve a chance to develop. Never mind the fact that our 3 biggest younger players in Green, Jefferson, and Telfair are all out of high school. Green would be a sophomore in college, Jefferson and Telfair juniors. You want to tell me that a trio of 20 year olds are never going to get better and you'd rather have an aging vet to lead us to nothing but "exciting" playoff defeats? 

Some of you really need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



LX said:


> Typical Boston sports fans. If you aren't winning now you panic and act like it's the end of the world. Guess what. Iverson's not going to bring a championship to Boston. It's pathetic that people are so willing to mortgage any hope of a future in guys like Al Jefferson and Gerald Green for a couple years of "excitement" from Iverson and Pierce.
> 
> Basically what you're all is saying that our young players don't deserve a chance to develop. Never mind the fact that our 3 biggest younger players in Green, Jefferson, and Telfair are all out of high school. Green would be a sophomore in college, Jefferson and Telfair juniors. You want to tell me that a trio of 20 year olds are never going to get better and you'd rather have an aging vet to lead us to nothing but "exciting" playoff defeats?
> 
> Some of you really need to get your priorities straight.


i disagree...we have TOO MANY young guys..everyone is young and can possibly be developed in to great players...besides pierce, gomes and green, i wouldnt mind seeing anyone else leave for iverson... theres only 1 AI and plenty of young guys to develop in the future.

id say we give up TA,AL,telfair or rondo, and ratliff


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

To be honest, I think that Sixers would ask Boston to take on Webber in an Iverson trade, meaning that it would/could be something like:

Webber/Iverson

for

Al/DWest/Telfair/Veal/Tony Allen/Wally/Ratliff

I mean, there would be a need to include more teams (in two or three for one swaps)... Boston should not have waived Luke Jackson, he would've been useful in filling salaries in a possible Iverson scenario?

If so, there is a valid trade idea?

Perkins
Webber
Green
Pierce
Iverson

Is this a good starting 5?

Who should/could be signed to replace all this players included in a move like this?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



LX said:


> Typical Boston sports fans. If you aren't winning now you panic and act like it's the end of the world. Guess what. Iverson's not going to bring a championship to Boston. It's pathetic that people are so willing to mortgage any hope of a future in guys like Al Jefferson and Gerald Green for a couple years of "excitement" from Iverson and Pierce.
> 
> Basically what you're all is saying that our young players don't deserve a chance to develop. Never mind the fact that our 3 biggest younger players in Green, Jefferson, and Telfair are all out of high school. Green would be a sophomore in college, Jefferson and Telfair juniors. You want to tell me that a trio of 20 year olds are never going to get better and you'd rather have an aging vet to lead us to nothing but "exciting" playoff defeats?
> 
> Some of you really need to get your priorities straight.




ur funny my man...do u REALLY think that once green, telfair and jefferson get off their rookie contracts that they will all resign with the celtics??? it has been well documented how cheap the owners are and they will NOT give money to green, jefferson, west, telfair, etc etc...there just isntt enough cap space...this isnt nba live you cant just resign all your players with the push of a button...we have 10 guys under 25 years old!!! 10!! we can afford to give up on 2 or 3 to get iverson here and win some games...but i guess you are one of the many that doesnt want to get good this season so we can get another guy under 25 on the team in next years draft...yea, that will bring us a championship...


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Eh, for some reasons, as great as he is, I'm not excited about Iverson being here with Pierce. I don't think they can co-exist.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



cgcatsfan said:


> Why, do we need more lottery picks?? LOL
> At least it would cheer us up. Too bad Rivers didn't ask to be traded. We really need someone that is much better at player development.


The last lottery pick we've had was back in 2001, Joe Johnson and Kedrick Brown.

In 2002 we went to the EFC's
In 2003 we went to the 2nd round (Banks was a lottery pick by Memphis.)
In 2004 we made the playoffs with a 36 win total.
In 2005 we made the playoffs and lost to the Pacers.
In 2006 we got a lottery pick and traded it to the Blazers.

No lottery picks in five years and only mediocrity.




#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> a trade for iverson = instant atlantic division winners and playoffs...but i think i might be one of the very few that actually wants this team to win right now...


Do you want to make the playoffs? Because if so, we don't even need Iverson for that. We just need two average veterans and we'll get there. But making it with the 3rd seed as the worst record does not exite me very much, knowing we'll be done in the first round. Sure the owners get their money's worth from one playoff series, but once again, no championship, no EFC's, no 2nd round of the playoffs.




Aznboi812 said:


> I wonder how iverson will share the ball with pierce and wally...but still we got two slashers (pierce, iverson) and a shooter (wally) seems pretty good..I guess


Wally will probably be included in this deal, but I'd pay money to see AI and Wally on the same team with one ball.




#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> we are officially in the pit of the nba with a 5-13 record...anyone that happy with what ainge has done with this team im sorry i just dont understand you...he NEEDS to get iverson to boston to restore some pride in this franchise and get people excited about basketball again...i dont care who it takes jefferson green whoevever get AI to boston!!!





blh5387 said:


> you know what, i'm starting to agree with you on this one. We are playing some of the worst basketball in the past 10 years of this franchise. We keep getting worse, we keep screwing ourselves over in games, we can't hold games down in the clutch, our D is nonexistent, and worst of all, we can't win at home. I say pull something big and crazy like bringing AI to boston, because we can't get much worse than we are now. Do it, Danny. Because if you don't, we'll be regretting it later. We have to make some sort of a move either way, so why not pull the trigger and bring in a superstar guard?


I'm glad the two of you aren't managing the team. Another five years of mediocrity is really what this team doesn't need.



blh5387 said:


> And one more thing, I totally agree that we need to bring celtics basketball excitement back to new england! It's been far too long that the celtics don't even make the front page. It's time to allow a resurgence of excitement to us devoted celtics fans.


A top three pick in the 2007 draft, who'll pretty much be a lock for a very good player, will not do this how exactly?


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



Zuca said:


> To be honest, I think that Sixers would ask Boston to take on Webber in an Iverson trade, meaning that it would/could be something like:
> 
> Webber/Iverson
> 
> for
> 
> Al/DWest/Telfair/Veal/Tony Allen/Wally/Ratliff
> 
> I mean, there would be a need to include more teams (in two or three for one swaps)... Boston should not have waived Luke Jackson, he would've been useful in filling salaries in a possible Iverson scenario?
> 
> If so, there is a valid trade idea?
> 
> Perkins
> Webber
> Green
> Pierce
> Iverson
> 
> Is this a good starting 5?
> 
> Who should/could be signed to replace all this players included in a move like this?


it would be awesome if wally stays and a starting 5 of

Perkins
Webber
Pierce
Wally
Iverson

and off the bench will be Gomes, Green, Powe, and Ray but i still think we need a center on the Celts..

maybe we should scratch the AI idea and go for a trade to get Pau Gasol here?


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*




pokpok said:


> it would be awesome if wally stays and a starting 5 of
> 
> Perkins
> Webber
> Pierce
> Wally
> Iverson
> 
> and off the bench will be Gomes, Green, Powe, and Ray but i still think we need a center on the Celts..
> 
> maybe we should scratch the AI idea and go for a trade to get Pau Gasol here?



It isn't possible without Wally salary.

As for Gasol, trading for AI is way more easy than trade for Gasol. With no doubt.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



pokpok said:


> do u have that pic that someone photoshopped here with AI in a celtics jersey??
> 
> i couldnt find it


I aim to please.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



aquaitious said:


> Wally will probably be included in this deal, but I'd pay money to see AI and Wally on the same team with one ball.


So would I. So long as that team wasn't the Celtics.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Wally averages about 14 FGA per game. Give it a rest already.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



P-Dub34 said:


> Wally averages about 14 FGA per game. Give it a rest already.




not while hes wearing a suit and tie as he does for about 30 games a year :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



> not while hes wearing a suit and tie as he does for about 30 games a year


True that.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Wally uses about 30 possessions per game. He doesn't shoot that much, but he is a dominating figure on offense, touching the ball practically every possession that he's in.


----------



## blh5387

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



pokpok said:


> it would be awesome if wally stays and a starting 5 of
> 
> Perkins
> Webber
> Pierce
> Wally
> Iverson
> 
> and off the bench will be Gomes, Green, Powe, and Ray but i still think *we need a center on the Celts..*
> 
> maybe we should scratch the AI idea and go for a trade to get Pau Gasol here?


what if we traded for AI and Dalembert? Dalembert is not a great center by any means, but really, how many great centers are there in today's NBA? Dalembert's pretty good. Of course, we'd be trading like half of our team, but at this point, I really don't care. I just want to do whatever will bring wins to this team.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Dalembert is not much better than Perkins. We desperately need inside-scoring, a point guard that will make smart decisions in getting the offensive options the ball, and defenders.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

Dalembert isn't better than Perkins, that's ridiculous. And have you seen his contract?



> Wally uses about 30 possessions per game.


You make it sound like the possession is void and lost the second he touches the ball.


----------



## pokpok

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



Premier said:


> I aim to please.



god i love those pictures:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Premier

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



P-Dub34 said:


> You make it sound like the possession is void and lost the second he touches the ball.


Of course not. He's played very well offensively this season. I'm simply stating that he does handle the ball a lot, in accordance with the notion that he is not likely to share the ball with two other stars.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*

And #1AWF -

At least he fills out a suit nicely.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

I'd rather us get a top three pick in this year's draft. I think that if PP has Durant or Oden on his team he'll forgive the front office for not trading for AI.


----------



## Causeway

I like our team - but AI is demanding a trade to come...here? Doubt it.


----------



## Samuel

It seems like Boston is the most likely spot for AI. The problem is, Ainge's entire gameplan of acquiring and growing young, high-potential talent would change completely. 

Is it worth it to trade away a few of your upcoming pieces for a couple years of AI? I don't think so. 

But hey, Ainge traded a shot at Brandon Roy for Sebastian Telfair and Theo Ratliff, so who knows what he'd do.


----------



## LamarButler

I read on hoopshype this morning that a possible deal is

AI

for

Ratliff
West
Telfair
Jefferson


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



P-Dub34 said:


> Wally averages about 14 FGA per game. Give it a rest already.


Quick & dirty calculation of used possessions

14.2 FGA/g (14.2 possessions)
5.3 FTA/g (2.3 possessions)
2.2 TOs (2.2 poseessions)

approximately 19 poss/g

Pierce

18 FGA/g (18 possessions)
10 FTA/g (4.4 possessions)
3.8 TO/g (3.8 possessions)

approximately 26 possessions

Iverson

24.4 FGA/g (24.4 possessions)
11.6 FTA/g (5.1 possessions)
4.4 TO/g (4.4 possessions)

approximately 34 possessions

Celtics per game approximately 117 possessions

That simply isn't going to work


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LamarButler said:


> I read on hoopshype this morning that a possible deal is
> 
> AI
> 
> for
> 
> Ratliff
> West
> Telfair
> Jefferson



id do it in a heartbeat...





> Celtics per game approximately 117 possessions
> 
> That simply isn't going to work



obviously things are going to have to change if iverson comes here...AI will have to use up less posessions but he can afford to with a player like pierce on his team...and wallys posessions yea thats all and good when hes on the floor but whne hes not it would be good for someone to be able to be a second option to pierce...pierce, AI, wally = wins...i know some of you would rather not win...but i would...sorry


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id do it in a heartbeat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously things are going to have to change if iverson comes here...AI will have to use up less posessions but he can afford to with a player like pierce on his team...and wallys posessions yea thats all and good when hes on the floor but whne hes not it would be good for someone to be able to be a second option to pierce...pierce, AI, wally = wins...i know some of you would rather not win...but i would...sorry


Sorry, but if the best Danny can do is bring us back to 2003, then I'm out. Why change the whole team in the first place? Wally + Pierce + Iverson = Still a undersized team...oh yeah Al Jefferson is about the only thing we can call an inside option right now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Sorry, but if the best Danny can do is bring us back to 2003, then I'm out. Why change the whole team in the first place? Wally + Pierce + Iverson = Still a undersized team...oh yeah Al Jefferson is about the only thing we can call an inside option right now.




you dont need an indise option when your wing players are great...ask jordan, pippen, kukoc...their inside options were bill wenington and luc longley...and no one has ANY clue whether or not tanking this season will bring us any closer to a winning team in the next 10 years...it is certain tho that if AI comes here we are instant winners...no team with 3 scoring threats liek that will have a winning % of 20 as we do right now...IM TRIED OF THE 20 YEAR OLDS!!! WE HAVE 2/3 OF OUR TEAM UNDER 25 WE DONT NEED TO TANK TO ADD ANY MORE!!


----------



## P-Dub34

> Wally + Pierce + Iverson = Still a undersized team...


Umm, Iverson is undersized, yes, but both Pierce and Szczerbiak are big swingmen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

LamarButler said:


> I read on hoopshype this morning that a possible deal is
> 
> AI
> 
> for
> 
> Ratliff
> West
> Telfair
> Jefferson


Sort of makes sense for Philly, but I could see them asking for Gerald Green as well, or a future first round pick.

Philly...
PG: Sebastian Telfair...Delonte West...Kevin Ollie
SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green
SF: Kyle Korver...Rodney Carney
PF: Al Jefferson...Chris Webber
C: Samuel Dalembert...Steven Hunter...Theo Ratliff

Boston...
PG: Allen Iverson...Rajon Rondo
SG: Paul Pierce...Tony Allen...Allan Ray
SF: Wally Szczerbiak...Gerald Green
PF: Ryan Gomes...Brian Scalabrine...Leon Powe
C: Kendrick Perkins...Michael Olowokandi

Telfair, Iguodala, Carney and Jefferson give them a nice young core. They would also likely finish with one of the top 3 or 4 chances to land Greg Oden in the '07 Draft. However, they're still capped out with the contracts of Dalembert and Webber.

They're pretty much stuck with Webber unless they deal him and AI to the Knicks, but they could probably figure out a way to deal Dalembert to a team desperate for another big man (such as New Jersey).


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you dont need an indise option when your wing players are great...ask jordan, pippen, kukoc...their inside options were bill wenington and luc longley...and no one has ANY clue whether or not tanking this season will bring us any closer to a winning team in the next 10 years...it is certain tho that if AI comes here we are instant winners...no team with 3 scoring threats liek that will have a winning % of 20 as we do right now...IM TRIED OF THE 20 YEAR OLDS!!! WE HAVE 2/3 OF OUR TEAM UNDER 25 WE DONT NEED TO TANK TO ADD ANY MORE!!


Have you seen the Nets?

BTW, I'd take Jordan + Pippen + Kukoc over any trio in the NBA in the last 20 years. 



P-Dub34 said:


> Umm, Iverson is undersized, yes, but both Pierce and Szczerbiak are big swingmen.


Sorry worded it badly,

Iverson + Pierce + Wally = still no inside option.


Hi, Mr. X.


----------



## <SunsFan>

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



pokpok said:


> god i love those pictures:clap: :clap: :clap:


Damn. A.I. looks sick in a Boston jersey


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> obviously things are going to have to change if iverson comes here...AI will have to use up less posessions but he can afford to with a player like pierce on his team...and wallys posessions yea thats all and good when hes on the floor but whne hes not it would be good for someone to be able to be a second option to pierce...pierce, AI, wally = wins


KG+ The Alien + Sprewell = wins and Wally *****ing and moaning and doing his best to subvert the team because his role wasn't important enough. Sorry. Wally loves filling a stat sheet for a bad team. It's a dream come true for him. Let him live it in Philly. I'd much rather have Jefferson or Gomes as the third option.


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you dont need an indise option when your wing players are great...ask jordan, pippen, kukoc...their inside options were bill wenington and luc longley


Horace Grant says hi. Also, Kukoc was hardly a great wing players.



> ...and no one has ANY clue whether or not tanking this season will bring us any closer to a winning team in the next 10 years...it is certain tho that if AI comes here we are instant winners...no team with 3 scoring threats liek that will have a winning % of 20 as we do right now...IM TRIED OF THE 20 YEAR OLDS!!! WE HAVE 2/3 OF OUR TEAM UNDER 25 WE DONT NEED TO TANK TO ADD ANY MORE!!


Our young players are borderline starters. We need talent in the form of veterans, young players, whatever. The Celtics aren't talented. A top five selection in the '07 draft yields talent. Allen Iverson is very talented. The bottomline is that this team needs a change in a very bad way.


----------



## BleedGreen

Bottom line is....we cant afford to keep all the young guys in a few years, and NONE of them are proven. Allen Iverson is a GREAT scorer and a guy like him just doesnt come along everyday. No young player on this team will ever be as good as AI. So why not cash in? Our team as it stands wont be going anywhere and a draft pick this year doesnt really bring us over the top either.


----------



## aquaitious

BleedGreen said:


> Bottom line is....we cant afford to keep all the young guys in a few years, and NONE of them are proven. Allen Iverson is a GREAT scorer and a guy like him just doesnt come along everyday. No young player on this team will ever be as good as AI. So why not cash in? Our team as it stands wont be going anywhere and a draft pick this year doesnt really bring us over the top either.


AI improves the team by a lot, but my question is why make the trade if you're only going to wind up as good as the 2003 Celtics team that lost in the 2nd round?


----------



## mrsister

aquaitious said:


> AI improves the team by a lot, but my question is why make the trade if you're only going to wind up as good as the 2003 Celtics team that lost in the 2nd round?


Business. AI will put fans in the seats and make the Celtics more fun to watch. Also, if you look at the proposed trade (Ratliff, West, Telfair, and Jefferson), you still get to keep a lot of the young potential talent. Ratliff is injured. West and Telfair are decent, but I don't see them becoming stars. Jefferson would hurt the most, but for Iverson, I'd reluctantly give him up. We'd still have Gomes, Green, Allen, Rondo, Perkins, and Powe. That's still a lot of young talent, and Green has star potential. Gomes is already one of our best players. The biggest problem is we'd need to somehow get another inside guy while Perkins and Olowokandi are injured without giving too much up. 

I don't think Wally would suffer with AI here. I think he could actually benefit. If you have Pierce, AI, and Wally on the floor, I think you double-team Pierce and AI first. That leaves Wally open to catch and shoot, which is what he's best at.


----------



## whiterhino

The deal of AI for Delonte, Theo, Sebatien and Big Al I do in a nano second. That is a dream come true. You get to hold onto our two best young guys in Ryan & Gerald...plus you still have Perk & TA & Powe so still a nice young nucleus but you now add a perennial All-Star and lets face it one of the best players of the last 10 years to Paul also an perennial All-Star and Wally a top shooter in the league. Yes we are thin at the PF & C spots but who cares....that we will fill in somehow. 
I agree with AWF I'm sick of losing, this is not mortgaging the future. We can't keep all these guys anyway so we have to pick and choose as it is. To me Delonte and Sebastien are not worth keeping and Al is but you have to give up something good. I think the loss for us in this deal is minimal.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



pokpok said:


> god i love those pictures:clap: :clap: :clap:


If only there were some truth to them. I hope Ainge looks into this deep and hard. I want to win now, I'm sick of waiting. And, if giving up D-West means success, I guess I can go along with it. Even though rockin a 76'ers jersey will kill me.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> AI improves the team by a lot, but my question is why make the trade if you're only going to wind up as good as the 2003 Celtics team that lost in the 2nd round?




and if you dont make the trade we win 30 games year after year until pierce gets old and gray and we have to start over again, agian...i dont see the hesetation in this deal...you guys will rethink it in 2 years when delonte is gone and al is gone and whoeever else is gone because other teams threw money at them and we are left with nothing


----------



## KJay

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



Premier said:


> I aim to please.


wow those are amazing :clap:


----------



## Floods

Anyone the Sixers want aside from Pierce and Gerald Green I will give them. For Iverson.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Time to make our move on Iverson?*



Premier said:


> I aim to please.


****ed up cool. Now if Ainge will just make them relevant...


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and if you dont make the trade we win 30 games year after year until pierce gets old and gray and we have to start over again, agian...i dont see the hesetation in this deal...you guys will rethink it in 2 years when delonte is gone and al is gone and whoeever else is gone because other teams threw money at them and we are left with nothing


Sorry winning 45 games for three years, not getting anywhere, and getting (once again) picks in their late teens and twenty's is nothing to be excited about.

Both Delnote and Al may be gone, and probably will, but not before we can get a chance to improve in the 2007 lottery.


----------



## Floods

aquaitious said:


> *Sorry winning 45 games for three years, not getting anywhere, and getting (once again) picks in their late teens and twenty's is nothing to be excited about.*
> 
> Both Delnote and Al may be gone, and probably will, but not before we can get a chance to improve in the 2007 lottery.


We're just not used to it (well most of us). That's why we're excited.

I don't know why the Celtics and Sixers would not make the Bassy/Jefferson/West/Ratliff deal. Bassy and Jefferson are two good chips for Philly to get in return (and we keep Green, Gomes, and Rondo), West is a decent supporting player, and Ratliff is useless to the C's but he could just retire once he shows up to Philly. If possible let's make them take Szczerbiak too and try to get Steven Hunter or something.


----------



## Causeway

Something must be close to a done deal.


----------



## blh5387

Well, I personally am sick of being a lottery team, and I'm sick of saying that we're a lottery team. Do you realize how infuriating it is to basically have a terrible losing season, but have other people saying "well at least we'll get a good pick in the lottery". So what?! We've gotten good picks, and we still suck! The fact is, good picks or not, it takes a long time with young players to develop them, and to develop a good, winning team. I want to win now. Not next year, not in 5 years, NOW. The season is very young, and we still have plenty of time to turn the ship around. I say we jump on the Iverson deal, and we make it happen.


----------



## Causeway

If we are keeping Pierce - a deal for AI makes sense.


----------



## KJay

oh sweet


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Sorry winning 45 games for three years, not getting anywhere, and getting (once again) picks in their late teens and twenty's is nothing to be excited about.
> 
> Both Delnote and Al may be gone, and probably will, but not before we can get a chance to improve in the 2007 lottery.



so then every team in the nba not named the suns, spurs or mavs should just ty to lose cuz everyone knows the ummm wizards arent going to win a championship antime in the next 5 years so they have nothing to play for they should trade everyone and try to get a high pick next year...


aqua u said it best when u said we can get a "chance" to improve...great lets win 15 games this season with a chance to improve...or lets trade soem of these guys athat wont be here anyway for a GUARANTEED 3 exciting years of basketball...who says we wont win anything? if that team in 02 could make it within 2 games of the finals then a team with pierce and iverson would definitely have a chance...and if it oesnt work out in the next 3 years then get rid of pierce and AI and then tank for a number 1 pick...lets start scouting the top 9th graders in the country


----------



## BleedGreen

Danny Ainge should really think about pulling the trigger on this. I think it would lift the spirits of our disgruntled fans.


----------



## AmericanGod

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so then every team in the nba not named the suns, spurs or mavs should just ty to lose cuz everyone knows the ummm wizards arent going to win a championship antime in the next 5 years so they have nothing to play for they should trade everyone and try to get a high pick next year...
> 
> 
> aqua u said it best when u said we can get a "chance" to improve...great lets win 15 games this season with a chance to improve...or lets trade soem of these guys athat wont be here anyway for a GUARANTEED 3 exciting years of basketball...who says we wont win anything? if that team in 02 could make it within 2 games of the finals then a team with pierce and iverson would definitely have a chance...and if it oesnt work out in the next 3 years then get rid of pierce and AI and then tank for a number 1 pick...*lets start scouting the top 9th graders in the country*


There's a kid whose 6'5" on our varisty team and he's only 15 and a freshmen. I bet Tyre would love to play for Boston.:clap:


----------



## agoo

i still don't get that excited about Iverson. With the prospect of losing and getting a shot at Oden, Durant, or Noah, I'd deal with the losing. 

Sure it sucks, but these are the Celtics we're talking about. Winning enough to make the playoffs and lose in the first or second round isn't the goal for this franchise. Its championships. Iverson does not do that for us. Do Jefferson and West do that for us? I don't know, it depends on development. They might or they might not. I do know that Iverson does not.

Do any of those three with Jefferson, West, Green, Perkins, etc, etc, etc give us a championship in the future? I don't know. They might, they might not. All I know is that Iverson does not.


----------



## Premier

The current team + a top three pick means playoffs. Tony Allen will not offered the qualifying offer. Delonte West and Al Jefferson, if they are not traded, will get a decent extension if the Celtics do not offer the qualifying offer. Gerald Green and Ryan Gomes will continue to play on their rookie contracts.


----------



## aquaitious

blh5387 said:


> Well, I personally am sick of being a lottery team


The last lottery pick we've had was back in 2001, where we selected Joe Johnson and Kedrick Brown.



blh5387 said:


> and I'm sick of saying that we're a lottery team.


You do realize that we're the 2nd worst team in the NBA by W/L's right? We're not saying we are a lottery team, WE ARE ONE!



blh5387 said:


> Do you realize how infuriating it is to basically have a terrible losing season, but have other people saying "well at least we'll get a good pick in the lottery". So what?! We've gotten good picks, and we still suck!


No we have not. We've gotten mid-teens and early 20's picks. Those are not considered good picks by any standard other than a fantasy draft.



blh5387 said:


> The fact is, good picks or not, it takes a long time with young players to develop them, and to develop a good, winning team. I want to win now. Not next year, not in 5 years, NOW. The season is very young, and we still have plenty of time to turn the ship around. I say we jump on the Iverson deal, and we make it happen.


A good pick can help you out right now and five, 10, 15 years down the road. A good pick is Paul Pierce, not Gerald Green.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so then every team in the nba not named the suns, spurs or mavs should just ty to lose cuz everyone knows the ummm wizards arent going to win a championship antime in the next 5 years so they have nothing to play for they should trade everyone and try to get a high pick next year...


I think with a little luck the Wizards could very well be the champions. Their chances of winning against the Cavs in a seven game series in the ECF's are much better than the Cetlics getting out of the 2nd round with absolutely no low-post game.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> aqua u said it best when u said we can get a "chance" to improve...great lets win 15 games this season with a chance to improve...or lets trade soem of these guys athat wont be here anyway for a GUARANTEED 3 exciting years of basketball...who says we wont win anything? if that team in 02 could make it within 2 games of the finals then a team with pierce and iverson would definitely have a chance...and if it oesnt work out in the next 3 years then get rid of pierce and AI and then tank for a number 1 pick...lets start scouting the top 9th graders in the country


We have a great chance to improve, as in we have a chance to be one of the top teams in the east for years. You wait and pull a deal for an all-star once you land the top 3 pick and you're set for almost a decade.

Plus, while this team has much more talent than the 02 team that made it to the ECF's, the other team "is the difference between a basketball player and [athlets]" to quote Agoo from my sig.


----------



## Ras

blh5387 said:


> Well, I personally am sick of being a lottery team, and I'm sick of saying that we're a lottery team. Do you realize how infuriating it is to basically have a terrible losing season, but have other people saying "well at least we'll get a good pick in the lottery". So what?! We've gotten good picks, and we still suck! The fact is, good picks or not, it takes a long time with young players to develop them, and to develop a good, winning team. I want to win now. Not next year, not in 5 years, NOW. The season is very young, and we still have plenty of time to turn the ship around. I say we jump on the Iverson deal, and we make it happen.


It's not always that easy. I'm sure most teams wish they were good now. Development and building is just a part of basketball, and so is losing. If you would really ruin the building process for a few mediocre playoff years, I think it's a bad choice.


----------



## P-Dub34

As excited as I'd be to see Iverson in a Celtic uni, I don't think he is the answer. No pun intended.

But I don't think the guys we have now are, either.


----------



## Floods

agoo101284 said:


> i still don't get that excited about Iverson. With the prospect of losing and getting a shot at Oden, Durant, or Noah, I'd deal with the losing.
> 
> Sure it sucks, but these are the Celtics we're talking about. Winning enough to make the playoffs and lose in the first or second round isn't the goal for this franchise. Its championships. Iverson does not do that for us. Do Jefferson and West do that for us? I don't know, it depends on development. They might or they might not. I do know that Iverson does not.
> 
> Do any of those three with Jefferson, West, Green, Perkins, etc, etc, etc give us a championship in the future? I don't know. They might, they might not. All I know is that Iverson does not.


Well then, who's a free agent next offseason? If Pierce + Iverson + decent support crew can't get it done, then find a good big man in free agency to help.


----------



## Causeway

Tanking it and losing simply for a shot at a lottery pick should also not be what the C's are about.


----------



## E.H. Munro

agoo101284 said:


> i still don't get that excited about Iverson. With the prospect of losing and getting a shot at Oden, Durant, or Noah, I'd deal with the losing.


I'm not all that excited about Noah. Durant wants to be a power 3 in the show, meaning that he'd be playing the exact same position as Pierce, Szczerbie, and G-2. So ultimately if they end up drafting second, they're going to be looking to deal the pick for someone like Iverson anyway. 



agoo101284 said:


> Sure it sucks, but these are the Celtics we're talking about. Winning enough to make the playoffs and lose in the first or second round isn't the goal for this franchise. Its championships. Iverson does not do that for us. Do Jefferson and West do that for us? I don't know, it depends on development. They might or they might not. I do know that Iverson does not.
> 
> Do any of those three with Jefferson, West, Green, Perkins, etc, etc, etc give us a championship in the future? I don't know. They might, they might not. All I know is that Iverson does not.


Randolph Morris is an unrestricted free agent, and I don't know if you've noticed, but space aliens kidnapped the chubby, out of shape, easily winded center and replaced him with some sort of android that only bears a vague physical resemblance. He's been chewing up the NCAA (the other night he physically assaulted Brandan Wright & Tyler Hansborough and left them for dead on the side of the lane). He'd be a nice piece to add after an Iverson deal (presuming the Celtics are even really in the bidding).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> Tanking it and losing simply for a shot at a lottery pick should also not be what the C's are about.



its apparently what all the celtics fans are about tho...sad huh


----------



## DWest Superstar

It comes down to who you would rather have... Oden, Durant, Noah and keep our young guys or Iverson and lose those them.


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its apparently what all the celtics fans are about tho...sad huh


Speak for yourself.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LX said:


> Speak for yourself.



ummmm...



AmericanGod said:


> Please don't make this trade. I don't want our team to upgrade this year.





KingHandles said:


> I wasn't too upset with this loss. They played really well. I'm not to sure if I want them to start winning now or just keep this up for a better pick...





aquaitious said:


> Actually praying that they lose is for a great future sure seems like a good fan to me.





aquaitious said:


> As long as they end up losing, I don't care what he does.





DWest Superstar said:


> I'd rather have greg oden than make it to the playoffs



do i need to look for anymore or is that sufficient???


----------



## LX

You said _everyone. _Good luck finding a quote from me.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LX said:


> You said _everyone. _Good luck finding a quote from me.




well then i apoligize i figured ppl would realize that "all" didnt literally mean 100%...most


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DWest Superstar said:


> It comes down to who you would rather have... Oden, Durant, Noah and *keep our young guys *or Iverson and lose those them.




in the end we can NOT keep all of our young guys!!!! at least 3 of them will be gone after their rookie contract...why not get something for them now/??


----------



## P-Dub34

As nice as AI would be, I'm loving what Al has done since getting into a starting role - he's dispelled some of my beliefs of him being fat, dumb, fragile this year. What he did last year made me want to pull the plug on him, but he seems a lot better this year. He can still put the basketball in the hoop and he's got a natural nose for the ball on the rebounding side of things. But he's averaging 11/8 on 51% in 25 minutes - he's making my prediction of him as a 15/10 player in this league potentially not look as outlandish as it was last year...


----------



## Floods

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> in the end we can NOT keep all of our young guys!!!! at least 3 of them will be gone after their rookie contract...why not get something for them now/??


good point.


----------



## Causeway

P-Dub34 said:


> As nice as AI would be, I'm loving what Al has done since getting into a starting role - he's dispelled some of my beliefs of him being fat, dumb, fragile this year. What he did last year made me want to pull the plug on him, but he seems a lot better this year. He can still put the basketball in the hoop and he's got a natural nose for the ball on the rebounding side of things. But he's averaging 11/8 on 51% in 25 minutes - he's making my prediction of him as a 15/10 player in this league potentially not look as outlandish as it was last year...


Agreed. I was at the Knicks/C's game and watched Big Al a lot. I was particularly impressed that he played tough against Curry - a much bigger guy. Forget about Curry's points - he's on a scoring tear. And with our small lineup he was going to get his. 

But on one play Curry knocked Al on his butt very hard. I figured Al would going into a shell. But on the next play he came right back and took it strong on Curry. He played a tough game and a big role that night.


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> in the end we can NOT keep all of our young guys!!!! at least 3 of them will be gone after their rookie contract...why not get something for them now/??


Of course we'll lost most of them, that's why we'll trade them...as soon as we get a top pick...



TheBigDonut said:


> good point.


My point's better.


----------



## Floods

aquaitious said:


> My point's better.


not true.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I don't care which way they go. Right now the team is so awful that it will land a top pick, so theoretically they'd get better next year. The caveat is that aside from Oden, I'm not sure there's a player that will really turn this team around, as after Oden the big men are incomplete (Brandan Wright is probably the best of them) and won't provide the same sort of boost. After that the best talent is at the 2/3, which doesn't do us any good. Meaning that we're essentially praying that Danny pull off a draft day trade to save the team. Given his history let's say that I'm skeptical about that path. If they can filch Iverson for Telfair, West, and filler, they can turn the team around. And once a team starts winning, it's easier to fill in around the edges.


----------



## Sliccat

IMO, Pierce and AI is a horrible combo. It's just too much.


----------



## aquaitious

ehmunro said:


> I don't care which way they go. Right now the team is so awful that it will land a top pick, so theoretically they'd get better next year. The caveat is that aside from Oden, I'm not sure there's a player that will really turn this team around, as after Oden the big men are incomplete (Brandan Wright is probably the best of them) and won't provide the same sort of boost. After that the best talent is at the 2/3, which doesn't do us any good. Meaning that we're essentially praying that Danny pull off a draft day trade to save the team. Given his history let's say that I'm skeptical about that path. If they can filch Iverson for Telfair, West, and filler, they can turn the team around. And once a team starts winning, it's easier to fill in around the edges.


That's to say we're going to build around this team instead of rebuild.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

TheBigDonut said:


> not true.




i agree...my poins better:biggrin:


----------



## Premier

> Iverson, sources say, would welcome a move to either Minnesota or Boston, but the issues confronting the Wolves and Celtics haven't changed. The Wolves don't have a first-round pick to package with the young lead guard Philly covets (Villanova alumnus Randy Foye) and the Celts (so far) can't get Philly to take the daunting step of trading Iverson within its own division unless it includes Al Jefferson and/or Gerald Green in the deal.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2695408


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2695408


I like how we can't give up Al or Green. 

It's like playing NBA Live, you want to get one guy, but you don't want to give up this guy to get him. 

So then you try trading Walter, Scalabrine and Theo trying to get a Superstar...you just *may* include a 2nd rounder to even things out though.


----------



## Floods

I really don't understand why, in the NBA, teams are so scared to trade in the division. After last night, the Celtics and Sixers play just 3 more times. Yet they could trade to a western team and still conceivably have to play them twice. This isn't baseball, where you play 18/19/20 games against teams in your division. It's just 4 max, out of 82. And another thing, not winning a division in the NBA doesn't **** your playoff chances - there are eight spots in each conference. I just think it's a crock of BS how analysts are saying Philly must trade Iverson to the West, or not trade Iverson in the conference/division. It's stupid.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I think they will trade him to us if we make it worth their while. 
I've not wanted to lose Green and/or Jefferson, but at this point, I can't stay in love with potential. 
I wouldn't give up BOTH, but one has to be considered.
I'd love to see the ultimate dream package where we don't lose anything, but I'm in favor of making A move. 
My guess is some pretty high level math is going on at corporate. If attendance falls or continues to, they will have to do something. They need the money to pay salaries.


----------



## Floods

Definitely not both. I'd give up Ratliff, West, Telfair, and Jefferson OR 2/3 1st round picks. I'd want Steven Hunter in return though b/c we'd be short on big men.


----------



## whiterhino

I agree with EH if we get Oden that's one thing but that's doubtful and no one else is really going to do it for us. With AI guys we become legit and then other people WANT to come here. Everything gets easier. I'm not willing to give up Al and Gerald though.......one but not both...one plus Delonte plus Theo plus Bassy


----------



## BleedGreen

I would like to trade Wally and keep Al or GG.


----------



## darth-horax

Nah...he's coming out west to Denver. 

I like the C's, though..if he went out there, i'd love it!


----------



## Premier

Really, I'd trade any two of the young players that the 'Sixers want, including Jefferson and Green. I don't project them to be anything more than solid starters.


----------



## aquaitious

TheBigDonut said:


> Definitely not both. I'd give up Ratliff, West, Telfair, and Jefferson OR 2/3 1st round picks. I'd want Steven Hunter in return though b/c we'd be short on big men.


Trust me, you don't want a big man who gets paid like Shaq and plays worse than the current Shaq.



In other news, the Celtics will never win anything, so may as well just do the deal. There're six hours till the 15th and tomorrow we'll be welcoming AI.

I'd keep Al though, his last couple of games have been impressive.


----------



## Floods

I have a feeling it's because Al heard his name in the trade rumors and is playing for his Celtic life.

Oh and speaking of Walter, all in favor of bringing him back (b/c we are really short on bigs ATM) please say I. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods

Premier said:


> Really, I'd trade any two of the young players that the 'Sixers want, including Jefferson and Green. I don't project them to be anything more than solid starters.


I think Green's going to be a 22 ppg guy (at least). Jefferson is just like someone playing in a contract year - he's playing this well because he doesn't want to leave Boston.


----------



## Causeway

Or he's playing well because he's finally healthy.


----------



## aquaitious

TheBigDonut said:


> I have a feeling it's because Al heard his name in the trade rumors and is playing for his Celtic life.
> 
> Oh and speaking of Walter, all in favor of bringing him back (b/c we are really short on bigs ATM) please say I. :biggrin:


How does Walter help with big guys? The only two things this guy could do is hit a 3 and take a charge.



TheBigDonut said:


> I think Green's going to be a 22 ppg guy (at least). Jefferson is just like someone playing in a contract year - he's playing this well because he doesn't want to leave Boston.


This is based on Green not playing any minutes and Al playing 25 minutes getting like 12 and 8 in the NBA?

Al's contract year is next year.



Causeway said:


> Or he's playing well because he's finally healthy.


Ay, the only question that still remains, how long will he stay healthy?


----------



## Floods

aquaitious said:


> How does Walter help with big guys? The only two things this guy could do is hit a 3 and take a charge.


He hits threes better than Scal. :wink:



aquaitious said:


> This is based on Green not playing any minutes and Al playing 25 minutes getting like 12 and 8 in the NBA?
> 
> Al's contract year is next year.


I know, I'm just saying that it's a similar situation.



aquaitious said:


> Ay, the only question that still remains, how long will he stay healthy?


bingo


----------



## Causeway

I think (hope) he's better prepared to stay healthy. When he first entered the NBA he went on pure talent. Little to no conditioning. No taping an ankles. Etc. He's learned...hopefully.


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> This is based on Green not playing any minutes and Al playing 25 minutes getting like 12 and 8 in the NBA?


If they're determined to keep Szczerbiak they may as well trade Green. You really can't have them on the floor at the same time. The next pass Wally throws to G-2 will be his first.


----------



## Causeway

I am not convinces GG is going to become the player he's being hyped as.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

dammit danny you dropped the ball on this one...AIs going to denver :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 2 thumbs down

we couldnt do better than andre miller, joe smith and 2 first rounders???


----------



## Floods

Not with Ainge around!! :clap:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43822/20061219/report_iverson_traded_to_denver/


----------



## Floods

Now I need to adjust my avatar...


----------



## Causeway

Andre Miller, Joe Smith and 2 first rounders is a pretty good package. Plus AI wants to go to Denver - doubt he was excited about Boston.


----------



## Premier

AI said Boston was one of his two top choices.


----------



## Causeway

ok. Seems strange to me - but ok.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> AI said Boston was one of his two top choices.




too bad whoever that guy is that handles personell decisions couldnt capitalize on this fact


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> too bad whoever that guy is that handles personell decisions couldnt capitalize on this fact


It was also well known that Philly would rather he not stay in the East.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> It was also well known that Philly would rather he not stay in the East.



for the right group of talent...im not so sure...its not like the sixers would be competing for anything in the next 3 years...so who cares if AT is in the east for 3 years?


----------



## P-Dub34

> we couldnt do better than andre miller, joe smith and 2 first rounders???


It's not only shocking, but absolutely pathetic that no team in the NBA could do a better job than giving up a good guard, an over-the-hill forward, and two late first round picks (unless one of them is via someone else, haven't looked at the details yet).


----------



## Pain5155

one of the picks has a good chance of being in the top 3 this year, the other pick is mid 1st rounder. That pretty good deal for philli.


----------



## Causeway

It is really so shocking? Philly is clearly going to rebuild - so 2 #1's in this draft is nice. Also as very recent history shows - trading a star or a superstar almost never gets "equal" value. Artest? Shaq? as said before it's not NBA Live - there are many factors that go into a trade, what teams deal with what teams, where a star player is willing to go (even w/out a no trade clause).


----------



## Floods

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> too bad whoever that guy is that handles personell decisions couldnt capitalize on this fact


Why would've Danny and Doc wanted Iverson around anyway? He would have screwed our chances of losing.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Pain5155 said:


> one of the picks has a good chance of being in the top 3 this year, the other pick is mid 1st rounder. That pretty good deal for philli.



ummmmmmmm nooooooooo....one of the picks is denvers first rounder and the other is dallas's first rounder....how is that one top 3 and one mid rounder??? thats more like 24 and 27


----------



## Floods

But you have to say Philly didn't come out too badly here. Miller/Green/Iggy/Webb/Sammy isn't that bad a lineup. Depth is a problem though.


----------



## Causeway

Sixers also save about 20 million in salary...not chump change.


----------



## cgcatsfan

AARRRRGGGHHHHH.
Okay, been holding that in since yesterday. 
That is all people. 
I feel the Celtics have blown an opportunity. 
I get the salary cap situation, but surely there was something that could have been done.....


----------



## E.H. Munro

TheBigDonut said:


> But you have to say Philly didn't come out too badly here. Miller/Green/Iggy/Webb/Sammy isn't that bad a lineup. ...


If your goal is a top 5 pick in the draft and to suck for three to five years so that you can get multiple high lottery selections.


----------



## whiterhino

I think Denver would not have taken a package that did not include 1st round picks....Denver had 2 of them, but they are both late in the 1st round so I am a bit surprised at that. Andre Miller is underated though and Joe Smith is for cap space which is big. I don't think we would give up Al or Gerald and that was a sticking point. Al has been phenomenal lately so maybe it was a good decision but I wish we could have given something else to get AI.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

whiterhino said:


> I wish we could have given something else to get AI.




eh who cares you know...why would danny bring iverson here??? its only a deal that would bring fun and excitement back to the celtics and also bring winning again...but who wants that??? who wants people talking about the celtics in a positive tone?? not danny apparently


----------



## Causeway

I think it's easy to just blame Ainge for A.I. not being in GREEN. But there's too many factors involved. Did Philly want too much? Did Philly really want to deal AI to Boston? etc. etc.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> I think it's easy to just blame Ainge for A.I. not being in GREEN. But there's too many factors involved. Did Philly want too much? Did Philly really want to deal AI to Boston? etc. etc.



ur right im just frustrated im tired of watching a 30 win team as i have been doing for 3 and a half out of the last 4 years


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ur right im just frustrated im tired of watching a 30 win team as i have been doing for 3 and a half out of the last 4 years


understood. It would have been fun.


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> eh who cares you know...why would danny bring iverson here??? its only a deal that would bring fun and excitement back to the celtics and also bring winning again...but who wants that??? who wants people talking about the celtics in a positive tone?? not danny apparently


Time for a celebration, Pierce has a mystery injury and will be out throughout the worst part of Boston's schedule. We're on the road to Oden...


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> eh who cares you know...why would danny bring iverson here??? its only a deal that would bring fun and excitement back to the celtics and also bring winning again...but who wants that??? who wants people talking about the celtics in a positive tone?? not danny apparently


Oh nose, Danny has saved us from three seasons of above average basketball before going back to sucking.


----------

